# Where can i get a golden mole from??



## hallsama

I think a golden mole would be an awesome pet and if i could source one i would buy it. Where can i get one?!?


----------



## Guest

As they are endangered I doubt very much you will find one


----------



## hallsama

ahh ok, didn't realise they are endangered, i just think they look super soft. thanks for the info


----------



## catz4m8z

Why not rescue a chinchilla instead??they are super soft too!!!


----------



## Petitepuppet

Why do you want one? Dont think you can keep them as pets...


----------



## Guest

You can keep moles as pets but I really would not suggest it. 

Moles are complex and it takes along time speaking to owners of moles and reading about moles before getting one. May I ask apart from being cute whats your reason behind wanting one?

I love meerkats I would never own one because I cant provide an environment suitable for them to dig, play and sleep that would be practical in my house and safe. I love skunks and many of my friends have them as pets, I would not own one because of the basic reason of my house will smell bad for a long time.
I love foxes and have looked into them for many years however again I cant provide a suitable area for them without them having contact with my dogs which I am not prepared to do.

Moles dig and are not domesticated so I would suggest joining somewhere like Reptile forum UK and asking on there if anyone can point you in the direction of a breeder who will let you experience them before buying one.


----------



## forgotten~myth

Perhaps, instead of getting a golden mole, you could research other kinds of small animals that CAN be kept as pets. I'm sure everyone will be willing to provide you with information.

Remeber to research temperment and what care they need as a priority, over looks.

If you have any questions, feel free to PM me.


----------

